
Why Agile is not Successful in some Companies - elbrujohalcon
https://medium.com/tech-lead-talks/why-agile-is-not-successful-in-some-companies-e25262d09106#.f7g8d4oak
======
rajeshmr
I work for a so called big MNC, and I see "the agile problem" everyday. This
typically happens because someone higher up decided to bring in a hot buzzword
into the company with utter disregard to the impact it would cause to the
company

The company is a heavily process oriented company, and it takes a minimum of 3
days to complete the process aspect of a software release!! That's how much
process the company follows, add to that meetings and issues and bug fixes and
the typical developer and everyone on the team is stretched to the limits -
with some sacrificing their personal time and working for the company for
free.

Add to this, everyone is scared to speak up. Personally, I have decided to
move on as I see no hope in this company.

Bad practices sap the energy out of good people for doing great things.

I wish people didn't miss something as simple as this. This is a problem u can
associate with a big MNC with a lot of inertia. A bad decision (like moving to
agile even though they have too many processes to follow) could cost the
company a huge loss in terms of people and money!

